# Review: Fiio HS-1 Headphone Stand



## manveru

Just got the new Fiio HS-1 headphone stand yesterday, and I thought I'd write up a little review for anyone who happened to be curious. I don't know if these are actually available on any website or store yet. I ordered it directly from Fiio via one of the email addresses provided in this thread. All in all it cost me $22 shipped to the US.
   
*Packaging: *Not much to say. It just came in a plain cardboard box. No complaints here. I've never been one to care about packaging anyway so long as nothing is liable to get damaged.
   
*Accessories: *The stand also comes with a black dust cover. Basically a bag made out of a faux velvety type of material. I find this to be extremely useful and very thoughtful on Fiio's part. Only downside is it seems to collect dust quite easily and has the potential to get dirty. At least it will keep the headphones clean I guess.
   
*Assembly: *There is some assembly required, but it's bonehead simple.
   

   
  You can see how it works in the picture. I actually haven't gotten around to putting the screws in yet. The wooden pegs are already such a tight fit that it isn't urgent enough to worry about too much.
   
*Build Quality:* Fiio's description says that the stand is made out of “log material covered with wearable paint at the surface.” I'm not sure what that means exactly. In any case, it's not like I was expecting uber high quality. It feels light, but seems solid enough. No worries here.
   

   
  The surface isn't glossy or anything like that. It is smoother in some parts and a little rough around the edges in others. Despite a few tiny imperfections here and there, I think the finish looks quite nice though. From a few feet away it looks like it could be worth considerably more taking into account what some headphones stands are going for these days.
   
  There are also four rubbery feet on the bottom to help keep it from sliding around too easily. They're not the best performing non-slip feet I've ever seen, but that may actually be because of the following observation. One or two of them are slightly uneven so the stand wobbles just a teeny bit. This doesn't bother me too much, but it's definitely something to note.
   
*Functionality: *From the top of the stand to the surface of the base, it measures just slightly over 10”. Tall enough to accommodate my Audio Technicas without having to rest them on the wings or anything like that. The hose hook stand I was using with previous headphones didn't cut it for this. It stretches the cups apart a little, by about 1.25" to be exact, but this probably isn't a big deal. Most other headphones have much less awkward form factors than the ATs and should do well enough. Here's some pictures:
   

   

   

   
*Summary: *Although there are a few minor gripes, overall this is a nice-looking and functional headphone stand. At this price, I don't really have any major complaints. While the build quality is short of absolutely stunning, in terms of aesthetics and form factor, I actually like it a lot better than most other headphones stands I've seen at any price. Just based on my own preferences and needs of course. For those who would like a headphone stand but are on a very tight budget, or perhaps don't like aluminum or the DIY look, this might be an option to consider.
   
  Some additional pictures:


----------



## tme110

thanks, this if the first I've seen this item.


----------



## manveru

Sure thing.


----------



## Mutombo

That's actually really cool, and great price.  If I had known about this a few days ago, I would have ordered one instead of the $40 stand from Woo Audio.


----------



## elwappo99

Looks really solid. Very pretty.
   
   
  Glad someone is selling these and isn't charging $100 for them. *cough cough*
   
  I'll be sure and buy a couple!


----------



## drunkn

does it wobble or anything like that? like does it feel firm on the surface?


----------



## manveru

Quote: 





drunkn said:


> does it wobble or anything like that? like does it feel firm on the surface?


 
   
  The one I have does wobble just slightly. It doesn't feel unstable though.


----------

